# mikes tapes question



## ibs_guest (Aug 1, 2007)

I tried using the form on the websites but they don't work.I'd really like to buy the cd's but I don't have a credit card... is there any way they can be purchased using bank transfers etc?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The website forms are working. What kind of troubles are you getting when you try them?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

PS there is also a toll free number.Free telephone number within the UK: 0800-085-39-70 TOLL FREE Ordering Number: 1-877-898-2539 If you still prefer not to use those methods, I think Marilyn when she see's this can probably help you out.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Guest and welcome.You can call the toll free number as Eric suggests and leave your own number, and the best time to return your call as well as your time zone if you are in North America - one method is to place your order by mail with a check or money or and order the program that way if you wish not to use a credit card. As far as bank transfer - if you mean like a debit card, I think that may work, though there might be additional transaction fees if it is a transfer, not sure on that - Are you in the US? The best way is to just call one of the toll-free numbers and someone will get back to you as soon as possible.What website did you visit and what form was not working for you - we need to know if there's a problem so it can be fixed.Hope this helps - take care.


----------



## ibs_guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies. I'm not in the US so it all becomes a little more difficult.I applied for a credit card today so hopefully I can order the tapes very soon. For those of you living in Europe, how long did it take for the tapes to arrive?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Actually they are CDs, not tapes, tho most folks use these terms interchangably, but just wanted to make sure you knew they are CDs - the tape version has been discontinued.Below are some general time frames, though usually delivery is sooner.You can also use the contact page on the website, or call the toll-free number if you have any problems. The program has been shipped to over 30 countries wordwide, so there should be no worries - All the best to you - http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com/ibs_audio_program_100.htmIBS Audio ProgramHow Long from receipt of order to my home?Within the UK, you should allow 7 - 14 days.USA: please allow 10 days for deliveryCanada: 14 days for deliveryAustralia: 14 days for deliverySwitzerland: 14 days for deliveryEuropean Communities: 14 days for deliveryAll postal times approximate barring any unforeseen delays.All other destinations please allow 21 days for delivery.


----------



## ibs_guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the information. Glad they're not tapes or I wont know how to play them I was impressed with how relaxed the preview sessions made me feelwill that feeling continue throughout the sessions?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

> I was impressed with how relaxed the preview sessions made me feelwill that feeling continue throughout the sessions


Yes, that feeling will continue and even deepen - you will love the sessions - they are so soothing and gentle, and Mike's caring and kind nature comes through as well - like being gently rocked like a baby - safe and calm and relaxed... All the best to you in your journey to feeling better...


----------

